# 2013 Bear Camp - On to 2014 !!



## Marlin_444

Hey all - 

Hard to believe another season has come and gone, but it's time to get ready for the 2013 Season.

Those who are interested in joining a group of like minded folks for some Bear Hunting, Primitive Camping and a chance to sit around a Campfire to spit-n-whittle, tell some tall tales and enjoy the great outdoors, come and join us.

Dana Young (the Man, Myth and Legend) and I got together several years ago to kick off this group.

We progressed into a group of so called "Outlaws" due to some adventures and misadventures -

Read here for past years activities:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682206

So we begin a new season with the Turkey Opener:

March 23, 2013 - BOOKED
Small Game - BOOKED
Bow Opener - BOOKED
Black Powder Opener - BOOKED
Gun Opener - BOOKED
End of Season Hunt - 11/30 to 12/1


Join us if you dare   

*V*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Opening day will not arrive soon enough !!!!!

FYI if you are not a member of the NRA they are offering a
reduced rate for 1 year membership right now, of $25.00 for
the year ...Plus you get a $25.00 Bass Pro Shops gift card !!!!!!!!!

New memberships only, I think......


----------



## Marlin_444

Right there with you Doug! 

Joe rolled up as I was passing on a spindly doe...  Looked to be a 2nd year, so I passed...  Ok, I really passed as it was a No Doe greenfield...  But... Mmmm...  Had she been a Butterball Nanny...  Woulda... Coulda...  We'll let Y'all know about the Pig Adventure... WOO HOO!!!  "Outlaws"...  Hah!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Right there with you Doug!
> 
> Joe rolled up as I was passing on a spindly doe...  Looked to be a 2nd year, so I passed...  Ok, I really passed as it was a No Doe greenfield...  But... Mmmm...  Had she been a Butterball Nanny...  Woulda... Coulda...  We'll let Y'all know about the Pig Adventure... WOO HOO!!!  "Outlaws"...  Hah!




OK, we need details !!!!!!!!
Any pigs !!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe we need to do a hog hunting trip to Oaky woods or
Ocmulgee WMAs in Central Ga. this year......Lots of pigs
down there......Just South of Macon Ga......????????


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> Opening day will not arrive soon enough !!!!!
> 
> FYI if you are not a member of the NRA they are offering a
> reduced rate for 1 year membership right now, of $25.00 for
> the year ...Plus you get a $25.00 Bass Pro Shops gift card !!!!!!!!!
> 
> New memberships only, I think......



I called them the other day, and if it isn't a hoax, they are offering a special lifetime membership for $300.  I went for it, but so far nothing showed up on my card.  Guess i'll find out sooner or later.

also did a google search, seems that the same info is posted on many forums, and no one says anything bad about it yet--hopefully its legit.  $300 is a huge discount off the $1000 life membership. --  looks like this offer is good till Feb.


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> OK, we need details !!!!!!!!
> Any pigs !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe we need to do a hog hunting trip to Oaky woods or
> Ocmulgee WMAs in Central Ga. this year......Lots of pigs
> down there......Just South of Macon Ga......????????




No pigs.  Saw 6 does Saturday morning though.  Group of 4 and then a group of 2 a little while later.  Too bad the Bankhead National Forest is buck only for January! 

Ohh well, had a great time anyway!  Looking forward to Turkey season!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yeah, that Buck Only deal kinda stinks...  We enjoyed having you out for a couple days of hunting.  I'll be scouting and working on locating some pigs this off season. 

One more weekend of Dear Season this year. January 31st is the last day of the season so I feel a cough coming on...

Gobble... Gobble...  I can hear them in the distance!  

Take care everyone...  

Count down is comng!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Check this for me - 

GA Bow Season Starts 2nd Saturday in Sept. 

* 09/14

GA Gun Season starts 2nd Saturday October - 

* 10/12

Are these dates right?  Need to start planning now


----------



## pnome

DNR hasn't published the dates yet for the upcoming season.  At least, not that I could find.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, as I read somewhere (Yes I can read if I try sometimes) the seasons start on the 2nd Saturday for those openers.  

So, let's see...

Turkey - 03/23/2013  
Small Game - 
Bear Bow - 
Bear BP - 
Bear Gun - 
Bear Season End - 

The planning for 2013 begins...

I will be in the Deer Woods in Alabama for the last weekend hunt beginning this afternoon.

Joe has me hankerin to go to the Hidie Hole he found last weekend!!!

I feel a bit of a cough comin on, so I may be out Wednesday and Thursday (30th and 31sth) - - Last two days of the season...  

I'll report, as I picked up a double barrel .410 and have some slugs I plan to use one day this weekend, also have not had the AR 15 out so it'll  see some action too...

Lord willin and the Creek don't rise I'll take a deer or two for a ride in the truck!!!

After that I plan on doing some Yote hunting at the club between 2/1 and the Pig Hunt at Black Warrior in March, then after that some Yurkey and then more Yotes til our September Pig Hunt there too...  

Mostly morning hunts as Momma sleeps in at the lake house during "Lake Season" aka Summer til close to Noon (Hah!)...

There's always 

See y'all soon...

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

OK, here is the read from the "Deer Hunting" forum here on Woody's as we Bear Hunters follow that lead.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=669798

Every year there are numerous threads asking about this. Here are the official guidelines set by the Georgia DNR.

Season start dates are as follows:

Archery - second Saturday in September (09/14/2013)

Primitive weapons - first Saturday after October 8th (10/12/2013)

Firearms - first Saturday after October 15th (10/19/2013)

So for 2013...

Bear Bow - 09/14/2013
Bear MZ - 10/12/2013
Bear Modern - 10/19/2013
Bear Season End - 12/02/2013 (TBD)


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> OK, we need details !!!!!!!!
> Any pigs !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe we need to do a hog hunting trip to Oaky woods or
> Ocmulgee WMAs in Central Ga. this year......Lots of pigs
> down there......Just South of Macon Ga......????????



Let's get the dates...  I may be able to swing it


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Let's get the dates...  I may be able to swing it




Both WMAs operate like NF land, so we can hunt hogs
during small game, ML or gun season......Lots of hogs
on ether and good deer populations too.....
1/2 hr south of Macon.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Sounds good!


----------



## Tennessee Buck

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Hard to believe another season has come and gone, but it's time to get ready for the 2013 Season.
> 
> Those who are interested in joining a group of like minded folks for some Bear Hunting, Primitive Camping and a chance to sit around a Campfire to spit-n-whittle, tell some tall tales and enjoy the great outdoors, come and join us.
> 
> Dana Young (the Man, Myth and Legend) and I got together several years ago to kick off this group.
> 
> We progressed into a group of so called "Outlaws" due to some adventures and misadventures -
> 
> Read here for past years activities:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682206
> 
> So we begin a new season with the Turkey Opener:
> 
> March 23, 2013
> 
> Join us if you dare
> 
> *V*


Im ready count me In


----------



## Marlin_444

Cool!  PM some of us and we'll send some info! 

WOO HOO...

*V*


----------



## RPM

For those interested, Chickasawhtchee WMA has a 6 day hog hunt.  I think it's March 5-10.  Told the wife to mark it down.


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO!!!  Here Piggy... Piggy...  Suwee!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> For those interested, Chickasawhtchee WMA has a 6 day hog hunt.  I think it's March 5-10.  Told the wife to mark it down.




Love Chicasaw, but can't go this year....My BIL is in ICU
so we are staying close to the hospital right now.....Long
hard road ahead,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RPM

Sorry to hear that.  
Hope he recovers quickly.
Prayers sent.
(had to do a search for "BIL".)


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Hope he recovers quickly.
> Prayers sent.
> (had to do a search for "BIL".)




Thanks Robert....Kevin is doing "some" better but outcome
is still very uncertain...
Prayers and thoughts very much appreciated....


----------



## Marlin_444

Glad to hear Doug, I am in Milledgeville as a friend had past and we were here for a memorial service. 

See y'all soon!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Glad to hear Doug, I am in Milledgeville as a friend had past and we were here for a memorial service.
> 
> See y'all soon!



Sorry to hear that Ron...Seems as we age, we loose more
and more of our families and friends...

tic-toc.......see you guys on the Mtn soon....


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep, we all gotta go!  God willing I'll be up round the mountain soon...  Lookin forward to some unplugged time with friends at the camp fire's edge! 

See you soon! 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

It's chilly up her at Bankhead Ntl Forest and the Yellow Creek Hunting Club... Not a Yote yet...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> It's chilly up her at Bankhead Ntl Forest and the Yellow Creek Hunting Club... Not a Yote yet...




Better delete that rifle pic !!!!

Don't want the Obama black rifle cops to pay you a visit..


----------



## RPM

Well, Chickasawhatchee is underwater and all roads are closed.  The creek really did rise.
The wife will be happy about taking that off the calendar.
Now I can tell her to replace it with the 23rd without feeling too bad if you folks are still planning to go.
Hopefully nothing will happen to keep me out of the mountains.
LORD willing I'll see you there.


----------



## AL trout bum

Marlin_444 said:


> It's chilly up her at Bankhead Ntl Forest and the Yellow Creek Hunting Club... Not a Yote yet...



get rid of that ugly hat and they might show up!


----------



## Unicoidawg

AL trout bum said:


> get rid of that ugly hat and they might show up!



Just about as ugly as that flag in your avatar pic.......


----------



## AL trout bum

Unicoidawg said:


> Just about as ugly as that flag in your avatar pic.......



Touche my friend, touche


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Well, Chickasawhatchee is underwater and all roads are closed.  The creek really did rise.
> The wife will be happy about taking that off the calendar.
> Now I can tell her to replace it with the 23rd without feeling too bad if you folks are still planning to go.
> Hopefully nothing will happen to keep me out of the mountains.
> LORD willing I'll see you there.





Gotta have a good mud truck and hip boots for parts of
Chicasaw........
It will be good to see all the "outlaws" again......


----------



## RPM

I picked up a winch & chain plus already had a tow strap.
Hoped between the 3 I could reach something to hook onto just in case. 
Still may run down there a day or 2 if things clear up.


----------



## Marlin_444

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## ranger374

So is anyone planning on hunting turkey opener?


----------



## ranger374

So is anyone planning on hunting turkey opener?


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> So is anyone planning on hunting turkey opener?



I am.


----------



## Marlin_444

Planning!!!


----------



## ranger374

Sorry about the double post--stupid phone


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'm gonna try...


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, Fellas; cleared it with the Boss...  Will be up Friday in time to get the tent up - - There's plenty of wood around here due to recent storms, let's gather some for the campfire...  I'll be bring'n the grill.

Here we go!!!


----------



## RPM

Planning on getting up there sometime Friday.
Hopefully in time to do a little scouting.


----------



## pnome

Will be up there Friday.  I'll be heading out around noon or so.  I'll bring cups, plates, utensils, charcoal, trash bags, etc...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I'll be there Friday AM....Got my opening day spot picked out
already....


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> I'll be there Friday AM....Got my opening day spot picked out
> already....



You locals...  Hah!!! I'll find a spot...  Think: Sunshine...

Just in case, I am taking the tent with me this weekend to do some MUCH needed and wanted weather proofing...

Doug:  You use Silicone Sealer for the exterior, right?  Do you scotchguard also?  Any other suggestions for spots to seal (Corners, Windows or etc.).  

This is the tent that Jack gave me, I need to practice setup and take down so I'll give it a good Scotch Guard sealing. 

I am finally resurfacing my folding table with 1/8" plywood, we'll see how it turns out; may just get another portable table but it's been a good one. 

Shopping trip to Bass Pro is in order


----------



## Marlin_444

*Which shotgun should I use?*

So shotgun season is upon us (Gobbler time)...

I been patterning my new to me FIE Double Barrel .410 using 3" Magnum #7.5 shot...  

Old Betsy (Marlin 50 Bolt Action 12 GA) does well with 3" #5 shot...  

The Marlin would give me more knock down power for sure, but the sirens song of "Challenge" is calling me to use it.

At the beginning of the day, I'll prolly grab which ever I decide on...  

Your thoughts, comments, suggestions?

I am posting this in multiple areas...

Happy Hunting!!!

*V*


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> So shotgun season is upon us (Gobbler time)...
> 
> I been patterning my new to me FIE Double Barrel .410 using 3" Magnum #7.5 shot...
> 
> Old Betsy (Marlin 50 Bolt Action 12 GA) does well with 3" #5 shot...
> 
> The Marlin would give me more knock down power for sure, but the sirens song of "Challenge" is calling me to use it.
> 
> At the beginning of the day, I'll prolly grab which ever I decide on...
> 
> Your thoughts, comments, suggestions?
> 
> I am posting this in multiple areas...
> 
> Happy Hunting!!!
> 
> *V*



Stick with the 12.  There's challenge enough in those hills.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> You locals...  Hah!!! I'll find a spot...  Think: Sunshine...
> 
> Just in case, I am taking the tent with me this weekend to do some MUCH needed and wanted weather proofing...
> 
> Doug:  You use Silicone Sealer for the exterior, right?  Do you scotchguard also?  Any other suggestions for spots to seal (Corners, Windows or etc.).
> 
> This is the tent that Jack gave me, I need to practice setup and take down so I'll give it a good Scotch Guard sealing.
> 
> I am finally resurfacing my folding table with 1/8" plywood, we'll see how it turns out; may just get another portable table but it's been a good one.
> 
> Shopping trip to Bass Pro is in order





Use seam sealer for all areas sewn together and silicone
spray for tents for the entire tent....2 coats on everything...
Seam sealer and spray is avail at Wally World, Academy
or any Sporting goods store.....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> So shotgun season is upon us (Gobbler time)...
> 
> I been patterning my new to me FIE Double Barrel .410 using 3" Magnum #7.5 shot...
> 
> Old Betsy (Marlin 50 Bolt Action 12 GA) does well with 3" #5 shot...
> 
> The Marlin would give me more knock down power for sure, but the sirens song of "Challenge" is calling me to use it.
> 
> At the beginning of the day, I'll prolly grab which ever I decide on...
> 
> Your thoughts, comments, suggestions?
> 
> I am posting this in multiple areas...
> 
> Happy Hunting!!!
> 
> *V*





I am seriously considering bringing my CVA 50 cal BP gun....

The Gobbler I saw last year was 40+ yds away..... well
within scoped 50 cal range......Neck shot.....

It would also work well on hogs, should one venture my way.....


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> I am seriously considering bringing my CVA 50 cal BP gun....
> 
> The Gobbler I saw last year was 40+ yds away..... well
> within scoped 50 cal range......Neck shot.....
> 
> It would also work well on hogs, should one venture my way.....



Not a bad plan.


----------



## ranger374

7Mag Hunter said:


> I am seriously considering bringing my CVA 50 cal BP gun....
> 
> The Gobbler I saw last year was 40+ yds away..... well
> within scoped 50 cal range......Neck shot.....
> 
> It would also work well on hogs, should one venture my way.....



nah, just bring the shotgun, i'll hunt up the hill so if he's too far i'll shoot it for you

may have to work friday, so I don't know if i will make it yet or not.......should know by next weekend


----------



## Marlin_444

Dang Fellas, just when I think I got. It figgered out Y'all thow me a burve ball!!!   I just laughed my Lead Shot ooof...  I'd say Ball but I'd get a WHOOOOSY WHAAAAATSA response for bad language!!! 

How bout I toss one atcha... Bring the Bow... Hah!!!  No you did'na... Hah!!!  Those Chickens were good on the smoker last year...  What y'all wanna smoke this year? 

Boston Butt - Tween two Chickens?  Mmmmmm... How bout - pick up a Turkey, stuff it with a Duck and stuff the duck with a Chicken... Smoked Turk-Duc-Ken  - I'm Game ...  

I'll grab a large Turkey  - - Who will get the Duck and Chicken...

Smokers come'n - Apple Wood Chips and Charcoal, may need a another bag too...  

Saturday Smoked Dinner... WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> How bout I toss one atcha... Bring the Bow...



I ain't skeered ,I'll toss another one atcha -- the bow cain't have no wheels on it -- old school

who's in???


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ranger374 said:


> nah, just bring the shotgun, i'll hunt up the hill so if he's too far i'll shoot it for you
> 
> may have to work friday, so I don't know if i will make it yet or not.......should know by next weekend





Sounds like a plan.......

If that big Gobbler is still around, I suspect he is roosting
up on that ridge above the camp......He came straight down
that steep cut from the top of the Mtn.....


----------



## Marlin_444

Aight Howard, we'll save you a spot jus com'on if you can. 

Y'all want to grill something Sat Night or smoke a bird? 

Couple Yard Birds with a Pork Butt might be the ticket in the smoker or just grill some deer burgers (I got plenty to bring), let me know. 

Gonna pattern the .410 today  

Have a good one!  Maybe I should bring the bow ...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Got an email today,,,,, I got a new contract for some consulting
work and looks like I am gonna' miss the turkey opener......
Really bummed out, but it does mean $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.....

Got some work to do on "Mighty Mouse" (red truck) this summer,
 and hope to hook up with you guys during scout camp in Aug.........

Yall have fun.............


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Doug, I know the old sirens song of making hay whilest the sun is shinnin!  Hunting will be there after you do that...  You will be missed! 

Let's see...  I patterned the .410 yesterday and at 40 yards that Gobbler will be a deal bird with a double tap 3" High Brass Winchester Magnum 7.5 shot so I am gonna carry it. 

I gave up on "Unwheeled" bows for now, my use one at a later date...  I may need to find some of those Axe Heads you are shooting on your long bow...  Ok, so ROLL CALL...


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL CALL - 

Bob
Joe
Ron

Howard ?


----------



## ranger374

don't know yet, have to see if i can get off work friday -- should know in a few days


----------



## Marlin_444

Firewood


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Firewood



Need some bigger logs if the fire is gonna survive the inevitable downpour.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Need some bigger logs if the fire is gonna survive the inevitable downpour.



No you didna have to go there!  Do not even talk like that Joe...  Now the Jinx is in...  Dang...  Hah!!!

It always rains on us...


----------



## RPM

I'll bring the "kitchen" with me.
There's a chicken waiting to thaw,
canned collards with onion and Texas Pete, plus some odds and ends yet to be picked up.

To be continued - - - -.


----------



## RPM

Looks like you did it Joe.
Rain and showers seem to be the forecast.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Looks like you did it Joe.
> Rain and showers seem to be the forecast.




Always rains on the Mtn when we go.........
Just bring your rain gear, seal up your tent and bring
extra tarp just in case.................and stake your canopy
down just in case of wind.............


----------



## Marlin_444

Dagnabittaheck...  Gonna bring my rubbasuit...  Hah! 

Our Gobbler Season does not start til 4/1 endss after 4/31...


----------



## Marlin_444

At this point - Fri 22 - 40%, Sat - 20% and Sun - 10% so it could get betta, prolly get worse...  Hope I see a wet Turkey...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

My schedule---Depart for Los Angeles Mar 17--Return to Atl Mar 24...

Hope you guys have a great time and someone bags a Mtn gobbler...


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Doug!


----------



## ripplerider

Firewood is waiting on yall - pine was the only thing I could come up with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

ripplerider said:


> Firewood is waiting on yall - pine was the only thing I could come up with.



It burns doesn't it.   



Thanks for those who will be there.


----------



## Marlin_444

ripplerider said:


> Firewood is waiting on yall - pine was the only thing I could come up with.





gobbleinwoods said:


> It burns doesn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for those who will be there.



Mochas Garcia Jeff!!!  Come visit with us if you can! 

Robert, you gonna be there?  Hopr to see yah!!!


----------



## pnome

ripplerider said:


> Firewood is waiting on yall - pine was the only thing I could come up with.



Thanks!


----------



## pnome

Weather report is lookin' up as far as rain, but looks like it's gonna be a bit chilly.


----------



## Marlin_444

*THINK:  Sunshine!!!*

I am taking Friday off, so I'll hot foot it out Fri early to get the tent up (maybe teh rain will hold)...

41°
27°
Fri - Rain

45°
39°
Sat - Rain

52°
36°
Sun - Rain


----------



## RPM

When I but in Brasstown Bald for weather I get Young Harris, GA.  This is from msn/bing. 

Friday Mar 22: Showers 40%
  Hi:51°Lo:35°
  Winds E at 5 mph.  

Saturday  Mar 23: Showers 40%
  Hi:50°Lo:34°
  Winds SE at 5 mph. 

Sunday Mar 24: Showers 20%
  Hi:47°Lo:34°
  Winds NW at 3 mph.

Hope we don't end up with a worst case scenario.
With my arthritis trying to make up for the last 4.5+ years of being pain free and as long as it takes me to set up I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Marlin_444

Welp...  The Good Lord has seen fit'n to put the Ki-Bash on my plans this weekend...  Straight Line winds knocked down nearly all of the trees at my lake place...  Two of which were a direct hit...  Took out my top and bottom decks and has messed up my boat dock...

Here are a few pics


----------



## gobbleinwoods

sorry about the destruction to the lake house.


----------



## RPM

Ron, I'm real sorry about the the house.

Joe, looks like it would be just you and me.
I was going mainly to see everyone.
With it being chilly, damp, rain/snow, my arthritis kicking me, and most people unable to come, I think I'm going to pass as well.


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Welp...  The Good Lord has seen fit'n to put the Ki-Bash on my plans this weekend...  Straight Line winds knocked down nearly all of the trees at my lake place...  Two of which were a direct hit...  Took out my top and bottom decks and has messed up my boat dock...
> 
> Here are a few pics



Nooooooo!

Man that sucks.  Hopefully you'll be able to salvage something of it.


----------



## pnome

RPM said:


> Ron, I'm real sorry about the the house.
> 
> Joe, looks like it would be just you and me.
> I was going mainly to see everyone.
> With it being chilly, damp, rain/snow, my arthritis kicking me, and most people unable to come, I think I'm going to pass as well.



Yeah, looks like fate is working against us.   Guess I'll just hunt my club this weekend.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Sorry Ron.....Glad no one was hurt......Stuff can be fixed....


Seems I had several trees go down in my yard too....
One missed the den by about 3 ft......2 others down in front 
by the fence....Guess the yard is a mess too......


----------



## Marlin_444

Well it's a total loss, adjuster was out; had our builder friend out and we hope to get enough out of it all to have the old trailer pulled out and have the lot completely clear cut so no future tree downing can hard the future house.  Once that is settled on we'll take the next steps, still gotta get the city house sold; may just sell the lot and buy an existing home on the lake in the area - - seems building supplies continue to sky rocket...

The view is much inproved without the trees...  No one was hurt, for that I am thankful!

For now, I have a tent and will get momma a new army cot and a porta pooh to camp with and summer time lake baths we are already familiar with and plenty of wood for a fire


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Well it's a total loss, adjuster was out; had our builder friend out and we hope to get enough out of it all to have the old trailer pulled out and have the lot completely clear cut so no future tree downing can hard the future house.  Once that is settled on we'll take the next steps, still gotta get the city house sold; may just sell the lot and buy an existing home on the lake in the area - - seems building supplies continue to sky rocket...
> 
> The view is much inproved without the trees...  No one was hurt, for that I am thankful!
> 
> For now, I have a tent and will get momma a new army cot and a porta pooh to camp with and summer time lake baths we are already familiar with and plenty of wood for a fire



That sucks, but glad no one was hurt.

Certainly does accelerate your plans for a new lake house.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Just got home and my yard is a mess too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Large pine missed the Den by 3' and limbs/brush everywhere !!!!!
6 pines down total !!!!!!!!!!

Gonna take me weeks to clean up the yard and burn all the brush!!!


----------



## rwagner

sorry for my dumbness  but what is this all about what are y'all doing lol just a little lost


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Well it's a total loss, adjuster was out; had our builder friend out and we hope to get enough out of it all to have the old trailer pulled out and have the lot completely clear cut so no future tree downing can hard the future house.  Once that is settled on we'll take the next steps, still gotta get the city house sold; may just sell the lot and buy an existing home on the lake in the area - - seems building supplies continue to sky rocket...
> 
> The view is much inproved without the trees...  No one was hurt, for that I am thankful!
> 
> For now, I have a tent and will get momma a new army cot and a porta pooh to camp with and summer time lake baths we are already familiar with and plenty of wood for a fire



Ron, be sure to check with local NRCS since you are on a waterway -- sometimes there are disaster funds that will help pay for the cleanup -- It don't hurt to check -- worst they can say is no.

Tell the wifey ya'll are gonna use the trees to build a small log cabin since they are already down.......

glad nobody was hurt. 

looks like more rain on the way

Haven't heard any vocal birds down here anyways -- looks like the cat got their tongue.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

rwagner said:


> sorry for my dumbness  but what is this all about what are y'all doing lol just a little lost





Newbee.....

We are Bear huntin' of course !!!


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Newbee.....
> 
> We are Bear huntin' of course !!!



We're actually rain dancers.  And we're pretty dang good at it too!


----------



## rwagner

well i feel stupid now this is in the bear hunting section hmm maybe i should read before i post. well let go bear hunting


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> We're actually rain dancers.  And we're pretty dang good at it too!




Not sure of the "dancing" part...We just show up, and it
rains !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Some times we could use a small boat !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

rwagner said:


> well i feel stupid now this is in the bear hunting section hmm maybe i should read before i post. well let go bear hunting




Welcome.....You will fit right in.....Follow this thread for
exciting, camping and hunting adventures in the N GA Mtns.

Always room for 1 more at the fire...........


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, so unless we get together before then; it's the "Scouting Trip" - - Small Game Opener...  

rwagner,  come join us...  The Biggun is still out there with a couple holes in him (50 Cal and 45/70)...  

Lookin forward to seeing y'all soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Ron,  sorry for the loss of a building but kick the new house into gear.

see you in the woods in the near future.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Robert - 

Good to hear from you;  the building can be replaced - I am thankful no one was hurt and our view is now 50 trees less obstructed (Hah!)...

I was there on Sunday, the storm hit on Monday. 

We'll muddle through it!

Gotta get the city house sold, so say a prayer; light a candle - Chant or do a little dance (what ever your custom Y'all) so that happens soon.


----------



## Marlin_444

Congrats to Joe on his "Resurection" Turkey he kilt today!


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Congrats to Joe on his "Resurection" Turkey he kilt today!



Thanks!  It's been a pretty spectacular Easter.  Time for bed though.


----------



## Marlin_444

What happens at Bear Camp...


----------



## Marlin_444

After today, I can not say I've never been to Oklahoma City after today!!!


----------



## robert carter

Where do you fellers camp at during bow season. I`m itching to go this year and can tell you folks enjoy it. RC


----------



## pnome

Up by brasstown bald.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Up by brasstown bald.



Blairsville, Bobs Creek area down Forestry Road 296.

Come and join us; it's a hoot!


----------



## Marlin_444

Bumper pull Fleetwood Pioneer 18' sleeps 6 bathroom and kitchen has replaced the storm demolished lake place... The good news is that it can go to the Lke, Beach; Mountains and Woods too  - - When given lemons, make lemonaide!!!

Pics to follow...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Bumper pull Fleetwood Pioneer 18' sleeps 6 bathroom and kitchen has replaced the storm demolished lake place... The good news is that it can go to the Lke, Beach; Mountains and Woods too  - - When given lemons, make lemonaide!!!
> 
> Pics to follow...



Mountains?  sleeps 6.   296 eeek.


----------



## Marlin_444

Be nice Robert!  They'll think someone did not come for the Bear Hunting!!!  Hah...


----------



## Marlin_444

Hows everybody?


----------



## pnome

Super!  Swung by camp a couple weeks ago while I was up there.  Someone had dropped off a bunch of wood.   Wonder if it will still be there come august.


----------



## RPM

Doing ok.
No luck so far with my first year turkey hunting.
I've hard them around me.
Had hens strutting back and forth in front of me.
Saw some birds in the woods that disappeared before I could get on them.
Still some time left but there's always next year.
My son-in-law (Pensacola area) went to Mississippi and got his first a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pnome

RPM said:


> Doing ok.
> No luck so far with my first year turkey hunting.
> I've hard them around me.
> Had hens strutting back and forth in front of me.
> Saw some birds in the woods that disappeared before I could get on them.
> Still some time left but there's always next year.
> My son-in-law (Pensacola area) went to Mississippi and got his first a couple weeks ago.



Don't feel bad.  I finally killed my first turkey during season 6 of trying.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Turk hunting is worse than deer hunting because you can hear
Gobblers coming in, then....................................nothing.....................

Welcome to the game..............

Hope I can see you guys in the fall...
just learned today, i have Drs appt for hip/back therapy eval next
Monday......New type injections and rehab therapy for hip.....

Might be able to make scout camp, but fall hunts are iffy right now
if surgery is finally necessary.................This Sux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Marlin_444

Would you take the shot?

I would, place it right to leftbehinf the right ear into the Vitals...


----------



## RPM

7Mag Hunter said:


> Turk hunting is worse than deer hunting because you can hear
> Gobblers coming in, then....................................nothing.....................
> 
> Welcome to the game..............
> 
> Hope I can see you guys in the fall...
> just learned today, i have Drs appt for hip/back therapy eval next
> Monday......New type injections and rehab therapy for hip.....
> 
> Might be able to make scout camp, but fall hunts are iffy right now
> if surgery is finally necessary.................This Sux !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


\\
Hope all goes well and you can make it.


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe (now aka Turk-Killin-Machine) got another Gobbler this past weekend...  

Doug - Hope the procedure does the trick and you are draggin on out this season. 

Bob - I've been meaning to ask, is that a Yellow Lab guarding that Bunny Rabbit? 

Hope everyone has a great between season - It's May so we'll be settinhg the tents up soon! 

Be safe and have fun, we only have so many sunrises to go! 

Ron


----------



## RPM

yes, but the rabbit is long gone and he's running a solid 126# these days.  I need to get a camera and change that picture.


----------



## Marlin_444

Have not been by in a while, hows everybody?


----------



## pnome

Tomorrow is going to be my last turkey hunt of the season.  Last chance for a limit!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Luck Joe - Here's a pic of the new Lake, Beach, Mountain and Woods RV...


----------



## Marlin_444

Taco Mac - Phillips Arena 6 PM tomorrow

I am in Atlanta thru Wed afternoon


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Taco Mac - Phillips Arena 6 PM tomorrow
> 
> I am in Atlanta thru Wed afternoon



Hey man!  I am not going to be in San Fran this week after all 

So, I'll be there!


----------



## RPM

I'm just down the road.
Want some more company?
I know about where this is but where do you park?


----------



## pnome

RPM said:


> I'm just down the road.
> Want some more company?
> I know about where this is but where do you park?



I'll be parking at the North Springs MARTA station.


----------



## Marlin_444

Y'all come on! First round is on me... 

Tonight - Ted's Bison Ribeye and a Double Woodford Reserve as a starter  

*****
*****


----------



## RPM

Had a good time tonight.
Great to see you guys.
3 months until the scouting trip.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good times...  Looking forward to Bear Camp! 

Be safe out there!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All!  

How is Bowstring? 

See yah soon!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

Can sumbuddy send me a GON Sticker???

Thanks!


----------



## RPM

I went to GON's home page, got their number and called.
They were good enough to send me a couple.
Give it a try.


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Bob, I'll giver - A - whirl...  

Brothers and Sisters keep in mind this weekend and what is meant by "Memorial Day" - - Celebrate those who have fallen to keep up free!!!  

God Bless American and God Keep those who have gone one before us while keepng us safe!!! 

I am at the lake with Momma and Taco this weekend; first trip out with the 18 Footer... 

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Bob, I'll giver - A - whirl...  

Brothers and Sisters keep in mind this weekend and what is meant by "Memorial Day" - - Celebrate those who have fallen to keep up free!!!  

God Bless America and God Keep those who have gone on before us while keeping us safe!!! 

I am at the lake with Momma and Taco this weekend; first trip out with the 18 Footer... 

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Ron has been double tapping I see.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Bob-0

Ice Cold Beers and Couple Ribeyes on the gril last night...

at Deer Camp, lookin for yotes out at the club this AM... 

***
***


----------



## pnome

Wow... that lot looks a lot different.  Have fun!


----------



## Marlin_444

Opinions...

Would you rather have a Ruger Stainless Mini 14 in .223 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Or a Bushnell Carbon AR15 in 223? 

***
***


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

AR.....all day long !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had a Mini in 7.62x39 and while I like a compact rifle, just did
not like the Ruger....It was not very accurate.....
a .223 may be better tho..........


----------



## Marlin_444

7.62x39 are great in AK's...

I'd love to have an alloy AR15...

I think Momma will enjoy the Mini...

.223 will shoot well, we'll see...

Thanks Doug!


----------



## Marlin_444

Carbon AR 15 remains the gun of choice for Momma...  

Fiddle'n with a Cross Bow now...  

Joe talked about getting one.


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Carbon AR 15 remains the gun of choice for Momma...
> 
> Fiddle'n with a Cross Bow now...
> 
> Joe talked about getting one.



Good choice IMO.

What kind of cross bow?   I've been watching the marketplace for a good one at a great price.  I'm in no rush, so might as well wait for a really good deal.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Good choice IMO.
> 
> What kind of cross bow?   I've been watching the marketplace for a good one at a great price.  I'm in no rush, so might as well wait for a really good deal.



Summit hd 150 , red dot site. New string , new limbs , cocking rope , 3 bolts , basically it's brand new for $150 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Count down begins...

71 days til - Small Game opening weekend/Bear Scouting/Death March Redux/Fishing/Camping at 296 & Bob's Creek...

Planning now is in order...

WHOOT!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Count down begins...
> 
> 71 days til - Small Game opening weekend/Bear Scouting/Death March Redux/Fishing/Camping at 296 & Bob's Creek...
> 
> Planning now is in order...
> 
> WHOOT!



who's cooking?
what is the weather forecast?
Will there be a fire?
Can I find any 22LR ammo by then?
What is the date?



Temporarily on my calendar.


----------



## RPM

You.
Rain.
Of course.
Good luck.
Waiting on the state.


----------



## pnome

who's cooking?

Ron is the grillmaster and I am the Chef de partie.  

what is the weather forecast?

Rain, of course.

Will there be a fire?

Coleman white gas > rain

Can I find any 22LR ammo by then?

Most likely a bunch laying around the campsite right now.

What is the date?

Depends on Ron and his business conferences.  But likely Aug 17-18 or 24-25.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Rain--Absolutely
Food--Delicious as always
Fire--Until it rains
Cooks--Ron and Joe
Date--Pending, but I'm gonna try to make it.....

Hope to see you guys there......

Oh yeah, "might" need to bring yer Frogg Toggs......
and an extra tarp....and umbrella..............................


----------



## Marlin_444

Heck Yeah!!!

We'll make iy happen...  

I'll be in Texas Couple weeks ahead...  

Let's do it y'all!!!


----------



## JWilson

I would invest in an Excalibur they are lighter than the rest and shoot like a dream.


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks JWilson...  

I picked up my Wicked Ridge - Ten Point X Bow yesterday...  Can't wait to Field Test it    

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Ready to go riding your Bear!!!

***
***


----------



## pnome

Nice xbow Ron.  Looks like it's got all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Nice xbow Ron.  Looks like it's got all the bells and whistles.



Yours is on it's way through the Redneck Express or REDEX...  

Now where is that Bear at???


----------



## JWilson

I hope to be able to stop in this year. My wife and I are expecting our second child around October 15. So I need to get it done fast this year it's a good thing I live close to some great bear country. The down side is do I bear hunt or deer hunt we eat at least 8 deer per year. With my hunting bring cut short I'm torn on what I need to be after come bow season deer or bear.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

JWilson said:


> I hope to be able to stop in this year. My wife and I are expecting our second child around October 15. So I need to get it done fast this year it's a good thing I live close to some great bear country. The down side is do I bear hunt or deer hunt we eat at least 8 deer per year. With my hunting bring cut short I'm torn on what I need to be after come bow season deer or bear.



Wasn't it three years ago you had to cut the trip short due to child numero uno?   You need a different better calendar to plan by.


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson killed a big deer as I recollect also...


----------



## Marlin_444

Tic Toc Y'all!!!


----------



## pnome

We have to get this decided.  Which weekend in August for the scouting trip?

Looks like I might be busy the weekend of the 24th.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Yall decide......I will do my best to show up.....Likely just tend
camp and man the smoker grill.....


----------



## Marlin_444

17th and 18th works for me...


----------



## RPM

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - 

RPM
Marlin_444
And???


----------



## pnome

Cool 17th and 18th then.

I'm in.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Update

RPM
Pnome
Marlin_444


----------



## Eddy M.

possibly this year


----------



## Marlin_444

I'm still work'n on that Bear Claw for yah Eddie!!! 

Join us if you can!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

I'm still work'n on that Bear Claw for yah Eddie!!! 

Join us if you can!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO!!!

    

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

*God Bless America and all those who serve!!!*

Happy Birthday America!  

...Stand beside and guide her...

Remember the framers intent. 

We the people in order to form a more perfect union... 

Have a Safe and Fun 4th of July!!!


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Happy Birthday America!
> 
> ...Stand beside and guide her...
> 
> Remember the framers intent.
> 
> We the people in order to form a more perfect union...
> 
> Have a Safe and Fun 4th of July!!!



You too.

Made a little stop on my way home from Nashville yesterday.....  I'm stocked up!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Happy 4th to all the "Outlaws"....Never met a better bunch of
guys to share camp with......
Put my name on the list for scout camp.....
Might not make any hunt dates, but i'm gonna try to at least make the Aug camp............


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Update

RPM
Pnome
7Mag_Hunter
Marlin_444

It'll be good to get back to 296... The Outlaws Hunt Again!!!


----------



## olhippie

I'll be there, likely Hiram too, for muzzleloader season.


----------



## hunter44a

I may give er a try if i can get off work


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Deal Ian, You and Hiram come on!!!

Come on 44a and join us...

WHOOTY WHOO...


----------



## hunter44a

marlin_444 said:


> good deal ian, you and hiram come on!!!
> 
> Come on 44a and join us...
> 
> Whooty whoo...


 oooh purdy gun


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep...  SBH cousin to my SRH


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Yep...  SBH cousin to my SRH





Salt in old wounds.....Only gun I sold/traded I wish I
had kept////mine was blue steel SBH  7.5".........
killed 5-6 deer with it..........
Great bear gun............


----------



## Marlin_444

1987 Smith Lake Alabama a Susie's Aunt and Uncles place on the lake - it was our Honeymoon and I caught a mess of fish...  We werejust there this weekend and the $1,000,000.00 view is just as spectacular!!!

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

My first deer (The look on my face), stillhave those hunting clothes...

*** 
***


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> 1987 Smith Lake Alabama a Susie's Aunt and Uncles place on the lake - it was our Honeymoon and I caught a mess of fish...  We werejust there this weekend and the $1,000,000.00 view is just as spectacular!!!
> 
> ***
> ***



Nice Daisy Dukes!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Nice Daisy Dukes!



Ifn yah gots it...  Flaunt it


----------



## Marlin_444

Future Bear Hunters - My Nephews two boys - Eli on my right and Thomas on the left; they live in Westminster, SC 

***
***


----------



## gobbleinwoods

tick tock the calendar keeps moving forward.


----------



## Marlin_444

Robert you gonna join us??? 

30 Days give-r-take!!!  

WOO HOO!!! 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods

It is on the calendar but like last year something unexpected can come up.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok we'll see you if you show up - Hah!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Abnmarty and his hunting bud are planning to attend the scouting trip so I'm talking with them and they will probably reach out to you so heads up!  

Won't be long now - Tic Toc!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Planning to be at the downtown Taco Mac on Thurs 8/1 - - First Beer is on me  - - It'll only be two weeks until we hit the trail on 296 for the season opening "Death March" REDUX and Scouting trip

See y'all soon... 

Tic Toc...


----------



## Marlin_444

Got a new place to scout out...  Can't wait!!!  

TIC TOC


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Ron, pnome; have either of your cell phone numbers changed in the last year or so?   Mine is still the same.  Still hoping to see you for the scouting.   I know where I will probably want to hunt but it never hurts to look for new places.   Must go to the stair climber more often in the next month.


----------



## Marlin_444

Robert - Yes, I have my own device (phone) - 205 937 4924...

WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Had to give the wife back her phone?


----------



## Marlin_444

Naw, had to stop using the work phone for personal use...


----------



## gobbleinwoods

What I figured but just had to  you a little.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Keep practicing with the bow...


----------



## Marlin_444

22 days and counting...


----------



## Gerrik

*Bear camp question*

Would you guys be willing to have a newbie join ya for bear camp?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Gerrik said:


> Would you guys be willing to have a newbie join ya for bear camp?



We will reserve a spot for you.


----------



## RPM

Ron, What time Thurs. are you going to be at Taco Mac?


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ron, pnome; have either of your cell phone numbers changed in the last year or so?   Mine is still the same.  Still hoping to see you for the scouting.   I know where I will probably want to hunt but it never hurts to look for new places.   Must go to the stair climber more often in the next month.



My cell number hasn't changed in 13 years.  

I've been exercising hard here the last couple months getting ready!  Gotta get in some sort of reasonable shape for those hills!


----------



## pnome

Gerrik said:


> Would you guys be willing to have a newbie join ya for bear camp?



Of course, that's the whole idea!   Newbies welcome!*














*Disclaimer:  Uptight jerks will be tied to a tree and covered with sardines.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> My cell number hasn't changed in 13 years.
> 
> I've been exercising hard here the last couple months getting ready!  Gotta get in some sort of reasonable shape for those hills!



I've hit the gym a couple times myself.


----------



## Marlin_444

Join us Gerrick!   You guys better get some exercize and Bob - 6 PM At Taco Mac Thurs night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Join us Gerrick!   You guys better get some exercize and Bob - 6 @. At Taco Mac Thurs night!



I would stay at the gym longer and be there more often if spandex was required attire.


----------



## Marlin_444

Careful in the shower...  That soap!!!


----------



## Gerrik

Lol. I work out several days a week, but gotta up the cardio! I've got to work Thursday night, but I 'should' ( depends on work) be able to make the scouting trip.


----------



## Marlin_444

Well Fellas, we're not moving to the lake full time but we replaced the old one that was wiped out by the tornadoes I March...  Here is the NEW "End of the Road"...  Cabin on the Lake...  WOO HOO...


Wait...



Wait for it...  

Here we go, come to the Lake!!!

***
***


----------



## pnome

Looks like an upgrade from the last one!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Oh yeah, the last one was a 60's Model 2 Bedroom 1 Bath...  This is a a 2013 3 bedroom and 2 bath 1100 Sq Ft. 

Now I gotta build some steps and a Deck...  Plumber and Electrician are to do their things also...  

Life is a journey...  Bring malted beverages


----------



## DYI hunting

I wish I could tag along.  I've got National Guard duty August 17th weekend, and almost all September and the opening weekend of gun season.  The timing of my drill dates this year is killing me.


----------



## Marlin_444

DYI - C'mon for gun opener and Thank You for your Service!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Frosty Mugs I pre-planning at Taco Mac Philips Arena 6 PM - First Round on me    - 6 PM today...

See y'all this evening!


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Couple weeks and we'll be at camp down on 296!!! 

I previously had a deal that went south in a trade on a standard SBH 44 Mag which has ended up being a good thing as I swapped this AM for a New Model SBH "Hunter" that has the reinforced barrel (Bottom of this pic)!!! 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

I have some Chucker and Quail to smoke...  What do y'all think about adding a Pork Roast???


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> I have some Chucker and Quail to smoke...  What do y'all think about adding a Pork Roast???



Gonna be working on that this weekend at the Pine Log Hog hunt!


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Gonna be working on that this weekend at the Pine Log Hog hunt!



Dude...  So, do you need the X Bow delivered???  

WOO HOO!!!  

Ron


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Dude...  So, do you need the X Bow delivered???
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Ron



Nope, this hunt is modern firearms.  I'm going with just the SRH .44 mag.  Try to get a pig with the handgun.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, so my trips off...  

See you around bow opener.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok fellas - let me know who is coming... 

Ron


----------



## RPM

Ron,
I'm planning to go so long as nothing else goes sideways on me.

The wife just got out of the hospital on Tuesday.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Ok fellas - let me know who is coming...
> 
> Ron





Can't make scout camp...Wifes sister is in hospital with
cancer....Day by day right now....

Yall have fun and don't ferget yer Frogg Toggs !!!!!

"might rain"....


----------



## Marlin_444

Bob and Doug, we hope and pray all will be well with you and yours - 

We will miss you if you are unable to be with us at tyhe end of 296! 

Take care!


----------



## Gerrik

Gf informed me last night we have plans Scouting weekend.... And I just got my new Xbow last night!!!! Wanted to see how it feels to tote it around all day. Guess I'll be seeing you guys for the opener.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hmmmm...  Them Gals are GREAT!!!  

I understand; takes me six (6) months to plan mine ahead of time... 

See you another trip!


----------



## RPM

Ron,
 So, who is going next weekend?


----------



## pnome

I am!

Been cyber-scouting like mad.  I've got about 3-4 different places picked I want to check out.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> I am!
> 
> Been cyber-scouting like mad.  I've got about 3-4 different places picked I want to check out.





Please don't forget pics for us shut ins...

Yall have fun, be safe and ........Don't forget Frogg Toggs.
or small boat !!!!!!!!!
(might rain)


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Any one know where martin branch road  is?  All I get from map quest is martin hill road.


----------



## Dana Young

Martins branch is at the helen side of Chattahoochee wma just as you enter the wma turn to the right across a concrete bridge that is martin branch rd. they have done quite a bit of cutting in there so i would'nt waste my time there.


----------



## Dana Young

Gentlemen I checked out the road going into camp and there were lots of crossing sign along that rd Saturday Evening.

Also after this scouting trip I would stay away from that area if you are going to hunt there because every time some one goes into those woods the bear know it and will go nocturnal very easily. that is the reason you are not having the success you should be having. the bear will not tollerate as much human prescense as a deer will


----------



## j_seph

Dana Young said:


> Gentlemen I checked out the road going into camp and there were lots of crossing sign along that rd Saturday Evening.
> 
> Also after this scouting trip I would stay away from that area if you are going to hunt there because every time some one goes into those woods the bear know it and will go nocturnal very easily. that is the reason you are not having the success you should be having. the bear will not tollerate as much human prescense as a deer will


Until that human presence becomes associated with food


----------



## Marlin_444

Thanks Dana - We hope you'll pop by! 

J_seph I think you are right... 

Y'all keep em tween the ditches! 

When does Bow Season open??? 

Cooter


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Dana Young said:


> Gentlemen I checked out the road going into camp and there were lots of crossing sign along that rd Saturday Evening.
> 
> Also after this scouting trip I would stay away from that area if you are going to hunt there because every time some one goes into those woods the bear know it and will go nocturnal very easily. that is the reason you are not having the success you should be having. the bear will not tollerate as much human prescense as a deer will



Can you keep the locals out for us too?


----------



## Dana Young

Can't keep anyone out just making a reccomendation


----------



## j_seph

Dana Young said:


> Can't keep anyone out just making a *recommendation*


There I fixed for you, dang hillbillyNo No:


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

I learned on Facebook late yesterday that my younger half sister passed; I lost contact with her back when my Mother passed in 1990. I was in a funk all day until I got a call! 

Bowstring (Jack) called me this afternoon and lifted my spirits!  He will not join us for the Scouting Trip and plans to be with us later in the season. 

He has been as he said "Wrestling with the Grim Reaper and has had some surgery. 

Said to tell all he wished he could be with us in person but will be with us in spirit. 

WOO HOO!!! 

See y'all soon.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All -
> 
> I learned on Facebook late yesterday that my younger half sister passed; I lost contact with her back when my Mother passed in 1990. I was in a funk all day until I got a call!
> 
> Bowstring (Jack) called me this afternoon and lifted my spirits!  He will not join us for the Scouting Trip and plans to be with us later in the season.
> 
> He has been as he said "Wrestling with the Grim Reaper and has had some surgery.
> 
> Said to tell all he wished he could be with us in person but will be with us in spirit.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> See y'all soon.





Sorry to hear about Jack...Hope you feel better soon....
Another Outlaw on the sidelines...At least temporarily....


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey All -
> 
> I learned on Facebook late yesterday that my younger half sister passed; I lost contact with her back when my Mother passed in 1990. I was in a funk all day until I got a call!
> 
> Bowstring (Jack) called me this afternoon and lifted my spirits!  He will not join us for the Scouting Trip and plans to be with us later in the season.
> 
> He has been as he said "Wrestling with the Grim Reaper and has had some surgery.
> 
> Said to tell all he wished he could be with us in person but will be with us in spirit.
> 
> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> See y'all soon.



Sorry to hear about your sister, but happy to hear that we'll get to see Jack again this year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Ron,

Sorry about your sister.  

Forget your frog togs and bring the hip waders this weekend.


----------



## ripplerider

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you keep the locals out for us too?



I'm a local, does this mean I can't ride back in there? Seriously I'm sorry to hear about your sister Ron. Can somebody p.m. me Bowstrings contact info? I'll try to make it in there to hang out with yall but the garden's taking up a lot of time right now.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Jeff - 

PM coming your way, thanks for your thoughts about my sister; she is in a better place; wrestled with some demons in her life as we all so from time to time, seems it was a sudden illness. 

Take care, we look forward to seeing you around camp; I am very excited about the prospects for the new season! 

See y'all in the woods!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Y'all bring some firewood...  The attendee are falling out left and right...   It's gonna be wet!!!


----------



## pnome

I've got some dry firewood i'll be bringing


----------



## Marlin_444

Dry wood isa good...  Quail and Chucker in some Italian Dressing...  Mmmmm...


----------



## RPM

I tried to post yesterday but lost power just before I submitted it.

I'm not going to make it up for the weekend.  I'm not sure but I may run up there for a bit tomorrow.  I'll try to call you later.

Among other things, the wife finally admit she hadn't been feeling that great after her 6 day hospital stay and would be happier if I didn't go for the weekend.

Ron, I'm very sorry about your sister.  That is a tough way to find out, not that there is an easy way.  Been praying for you and the family.

A few days before, I had heard that a good friend of mine had died suddenly.  It took me a while to get out of a funk.


----------



## Marlin_444

Bob, we'll miss you - Looks like just me and Ol Cotton Eye Joe...

We'll send a report...  I just pulled off for some supplies...  

See yall soon


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

should be a great weekend....
You guys be safe and post some pics for us shut ins...........


----------



## Marlin_444

Here you go Brothers...  Campfire...  Grilled Quail...  Y'all come!!! 

Cooter...


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning in the woods on the mountain passing a stream...

Wish you were here!!!

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe at "Sit on Log"...

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Appalachian Trail - Low Gap...

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

*Low Gap*

Low Gap - here is the pic...


----------



## Marlin_444

Grilled Chucker...  Red Beans and Rice...

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Before dinner this evening we sent to our 3rd spot of the day...  A long and windy road off Pine Top working on one more trek..

Unfortunately we got Joe's truck sideways and well He's gonna need to replace something...  I'll let him elaborate...  Here's a pick of the damages   

What a day...  Calm before the storm now...  Batton down the hatches!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Here is the pic...  Bumper work...  Mud Holes...  WOO HOO!!!


----------



## ranger374

Dang Joe that stinks, hope ya'll got the raincoats.  good luck on the new areas--maybe this will be the year somebody can take another one home.............guess i need to start shooting the bow...........


----------



## Etoncathunter

Looks like ya'll are havin fun. Beats the heck outta my weekend stuck at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Just hang them on the line over night Joe they might be wet in the morning but the stain will be gone with the rain we're getting.

Seeing any sign gents?

I still hope to scout one weekend before the opening.   Anyone planning on going up another weekend?


----------



## Marlin_444

Good new spots located, found some Hog sign; some white oak limbs down but NO bear sign...

Not one single Busht Tail Tree Rat spotted; bet they will be out during Bear Season... 

Next up Bow Opener!!! 

WHOO HOO!!!  

See y'all soon.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Ouch..........Sorry 'bout your truck Joe.......

Might be time for you to look for an old 4X4 beater to use while
you are in the woods............


----------



## pnome

7Mag Hunter said:


> Ouch..........Sorry 'bout your truck Joe.......
> 
> Might be time for you to look for an old 4X4 beater to use while
> you are in the woods............



No way I'm going back down that road unless it's in your truck.  

Some pictures:

Camp set up and fire lit Friday:




Passing the time, waiting for Ron to show up....




Orange BOOM




Ron likes this spot:




AT @ Low Gap




There was a stump in that mud hole:




Dinner is served.  Hope you like whiskey, beer, and cigarettes:



Just kidding, that was dessert.  

We didn't find much in the way of bear sign, but it sure wasn't for lack of trying.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

well joe, better a bumper find the stump than the oil pan.


----------



## Marlin_444

I needed to get to the mountain to clear my head...  

It barely rained until Sat Evening - No real downpour as usual but wre did have some mud to contend with!!!  

So next up - Bow Opener...  Sumbuddy tell me the dates


----------



## pnome

Sept 14th


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

gobbleinwoods said:


> well joe, better a bumper find the stump than the oil pan.




Gotta find a way around those mud holes....I have seen
full size 4X4s sink to the fenders in some holes in S Ga..

This one looks innocent, but it is 2ft deep in the middle.....
Day before a small 4X4 was sitting right in the middle of it...Dead......


----------



## Marlin_444

Hah!  

Doug we were going around it; to the right then hit the stump stopping momentum and sliding into the Mud Hole...  

I had gotten out and had Joe pull around to the right... 

Six inches further to the right and he will have missed the stump but the truck slid into the hole hitting the stump...  

Joe gunned it and nearly ran over me as he came out of the mud hole...  

Fun Stuff!!!


----------



## RPM

I was hoping to drop in on Sat. but started to hear a "moan" while making turns with the truck.
Power steering fluid is leaking.
Not going to the mountains with that.

Joe you should see what I did to my truck.

Got a cutoff root from a plowed up stump hooked inside the rear passenger wheel well.
I had backed up and pulled over to let someone pass on a one lane gravel road.
My mind was somewhere else when I tried to pull ahead. Couldn't figure out why I wasn't moving.
I thought my tire was stuck. 
CRUNCH!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Bow Opener - 9/14, start planning now


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Might want to check National Forest beverage list? Dave


----------



## pnome

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Might want to check National Forest beverage list? Dave



Checked and we're good.

But, seriously, I do appreciate the reminder.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Blairsville-Dave said:


> Might want to check National Forest beverage list? Dave




"Outlaw Bear Camp" is always above board AND legal!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yes.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - Who is planning to be at Bow Opener and What Weapon (Pics Please) will you be using???  

I'll be there, using my New to Me - Wicked Ridge/Ten Point Crossbow:

***


----------



## pnome

You've seen mine.  I'll get a pic once the bolts get here.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

IF I get to come I will drag one of the compounds or the old
Barnett X-bow.....
They all have poked holes in deer, and should do the same for a
bear if one should walk into camp while I am watching the smoker...


----------



## Gerrik

Gf said I could make it. I'll post a pic of my new Xbow when I get home. I'm going to need directions to camp.


----------



## humdandy

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Hard to believe another season has come and gone, but it's time to get ready for the 2013 Season.
> 
> Those who are interested in joining a group of like minded folks for some Bear Hunting, Primitive Camping and a chance to sit around a Campfire to spit-n-whittle, tell some tall tales and enjoy the great outdoors, come and join us.
> 
> Dana Young (the Man, Myth and Legend) and I got together several years ago to kick off this group.
> 
> We progressed into a group of so called "Outlaws" due to some adventures and misadventures -
> 
> Read here for past years activities:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682206
> 
> So we begin a new season with the Turkey Opener:
> 
> March 23, 2013
> 
> Join us if you dare
> 
> *V*



What are the details?  Where?  Directions?  Etc. 
Thanks


----------



## pnome

<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>

End of Forest Service road 296.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> <br /><small>View Larger Map</small>
> 
> End of Forest Service road 296.




nice.......


----------



## Gerrik

bringing my new Barnett Recruit.


----------



## pnome

All fixed!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

pnome said:


> All fixed!





Till next time.....

Need some mud tires on that beast !!!!
and a roll bar from what Ron said......


----------



## gobbleinwoods

gunners the lot of you.   

bows are vertical


----------



## Marlin_444

Y'all PM me...  

Tween now and then get a Chattahoochee Ntl Forest Map...  We'll yak... 

Cooter


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe - How many Benjis?


----------



## pnome

marlin_444 said:


> joe - how many benjis?



150.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> 150.



150 benji's   You could buy an entire vehicle for that


----------



## Marlin_444

Proll 1.5 - DOH!


----------



## pnome

Yeah.. just $150.00  I'd of let it be broke if it was going to cost $1500.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

Howdy Folks. I hate to intrude, but I'm kind of chompin' @ the bit for the archery opener and was wondering if anyone's seen anything decent so far as any type of sign is concerned. 

I know it isn't even September yet, but I've seen acorns dropping for the past few weeks.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Have you looked at the 480lb bear picture posted here that ran into a towtruck in towns co. This was just over the mtn from where the bear camp guys have been scouting. Dave


----------



## pnome

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Howdy Folks. I hate to intrude, but I'm kind of chompin' @ the bit for the archery opener and was wondering if anyone's seen anything decent so far as any type of sign is concerned.
> 
> I know it isn't even September yet, but I've seen acorns dropping for the past few weeks.



We didn't find much sign on the scouting trip.  At least nothing real fresh.  Just some poo and some broken off branches that looked about a week old.  

But like Blairsville-Dave said, there was a huge on hit by a car not far away.   No doubt those bears are out there.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

Sounds like the status quo for this time of year. 

I think I'm going to head up to Warwoman the first week and try some of the higher ridges.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good luck GWB - Can't catch a fish unless you have a hook the water! 

I am shootin to set up camp on Fri AM 9/13 and scout some through the day - - Then be set for Sat AM...  

Get some hiking in as well as bow practice in tween now and then. 

See y'all on the mountain!


----------



## ranger374

Will try to make it if i can -- may have to work on the 14th.  Weapon of choice is in my avatar -- the ole recurve with cedar arrows.

what are yall's plans for october??  anybody planning on the whole week again, or just the weekend(s)??


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Howard, toyin with the week of Black Powder opener to Modern Gun opener but I am traveling every week that month but I may be able to swing it, let me know what you are thinking. 

See you on the mountain!


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> gunners the lot of you.
> 
> bows are vertical



Yup, it's the Year of the Crossbow!




Not exactly a top dollar specimen, but I've got her all dialed in and ready for the woods!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

The more I read about the poor mast crop I may be scouting for a trail leading to and from a garden.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> Yup, it's the Year of the Crossbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly a top dollar specimen, but I've got her all dialed in and ready for the woods!



Looks like a KILLA!!!  Glad you dialed her in!!!  

WHOOP...  It's THUMP DAY!


----------



## Marlin_444

Yesterday in Tampa, today in Jacksonville (below); tomorrow in Orlando then in Cocoa Beach tomorrow night then in Ftm Lauderdale at the enf of the week... Back to Bama on Friday for the holiday weekend - - WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Two weeks snd the countdown begins...  Tune'm up fellas!!!

T-Minus 14...

Roll Call -


----------



## Marlin_444

Deer Sausage Sliders, diet coke...  Toasted Wheat Bread and Momma's home made the Hummus... We'll do some sliders opener weekend!!!  

***
***


----------



## olhippie

Hiram And I will be there for Muzzle loader time. I near bout bit on a crossbow this year, now I wish I had, but 1300 bucks scared me off, and thats just the Scorpid bow I want, without all the dressing I'd need to go with it....I still can't get last year out of my head. That bear that near walked over me should have been mine! I ain't got nobody to blame but a sleepy hunter who hesitated when he should have been let'n it fly! I still can see the whole deal in a video I recorded in my head. Sad thing when an expierenced old hunter pulls a boner like I did with that one! I keep thinking I'm getting older, and they don't walk by you every day. I blew it, and it hurts!
.........Looking forward to seeing some of my pals up there.


----------



## olhippie

....Hey an after thought, if any of you fellows know of a hunter who wants a great hunting pardner, a "Decker Hunting Terrier", I got four male pups left out of a litter of 10. 13 weeks old, ready to go, UKC registered, easiest dog to train you could ever want. Contact me for details and photos. Teddy Roosevelt used these dogs on his Bear and Cougar hunts, They hunt squirrel for me *wink*.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Ian - Good to hear from you Bro!   The 8 Bow I picked up was a couple seasons old so it was near as $$$ as others, so we'l see how she does in real life hunting scenarios...  It's dialed in at 20, 30 and 40 - - based on past experience I better try a 4 Foot Shot (WINK)...

Those of the Outlaw Bear Camp crew that will be wiyth us for bow opener; well - Long Term weather forecast calls for... Wait for it...

Rain (60% Chance) on Friday 9/13 so bring your rainsuits and etc. As it's always raining at Outlaw Bear Camp!!! 

10 days and counting!!! 

Dial those bows in...


----------



## leemckinney

How long are you guys going to be staying?


----------



## Marlin_444

Dunno... Playin it by ear...


----------



## pnome

Typically, for me, it's arrive friday afternoon / evening.  Leave Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Marlin_444

8 days and TIC TOC...  

ROLL CALL!!! 

Taco says - Come on, we need help draggin!!! 

Gerrick
Pnome
Marlin_444

Bob (RPM) - You gonna be there?


----------



## Marlin_444

Next week...

7 days!


----------



## Marlin_444

Jesus' Margarita Taco Bell Crowe (We call him Taco - Middle Name) says - See y'all at Bear Camp!!! 

Bow Opener....  09/14 See you there!!!

Six (6) days and mark'nem off...


----------



## pnome

!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## RPM

Don't think I'm going to make it.


----------



## Marlin_444

We'll miss yah Bob...  Hope all is well, hope you can make Black Powder!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

RPM said:


> Don't think I'm going to make it.






I am out too..........Wifes sister just passed away, and we
are consumed with details helping my BIL...........

I do expect pics of camp and a dead Bear !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to the "Outlaws".....

(yall don't ferget yer Frogg Toggs)...It might rain a bit   !!

I hope to make BP weekend................

(PS: Taco is a cool pup..)...He might like little Molly in my Avitar.......


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Doug - 

I am sorry for your loss, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

We'll miss you at camp, looking forward to seeing you when you can make it! 

I am certain that Miss Molly and Taco would have a great time together... 

Take care and we'll post pics of the big bear that we drag out! 

See yah!


----------



## JWilson

Hey guys I won't be attending the first few hunts. I'm after the largest GA buck I have ever seen it makes the one in my avatar look small. After I get a crossbow bolt in him I will be after a big bear. So I wish y'all the best of luck this year. Stay on the ridge tops and you will do fair.


----------



## Marlin_444

JWilson said:


> Hey guys I won't be attending the first few hunts. I'm after the largest GA buck I have ever seen it makes the one in my avatar look small. After I get a crossbow bolt in him I will be after a big bear. So I wish y'all the best of luck this year. Stay on the ridge tops and you will do fair.



Good luck getting the horns! 

We'll post a report or two...

Cooter...


----------



## Marlin_444

4 days to go...


----------



## pnome

Sat Sep 14
Sunny

76°

54°

Sunny

Chance of rain:
    0%

Wind:
    E at 6 mph 

Details
Sun Sep 15
Partly Cloudy

75°

54°

Partly Cloudy

Chance of rain:
    10%

Wind:
    ESE at 5 mph


----------



## Marlin_444

FRI
Sep 13
79°F / 54°F 
30% Chance of rain...

Headed to Raleigh, back in the ATL Thurs

Gonna spend the night in the Atlanta area Thurs Evening - - Headed to camp Fri AM... 

WOO HOO!!!

***
***


----------



## Gerrik

Bows dialed in out to 40yrds. I'll post a target pic when I get near the computer. Groups so tight I've got to replace 2 bolts lol.


----------



## Marlin_444

Tres Mas... 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Good stuff Gerrick!  

TWO DAYS...  Tic Toc...


----------



## Gerrik

Pic wouldn't upload, but lets just say I could most likely take a squirrel out to about 35yds. 

I'll most likely be rolling in Saturday morning early. Won't get off until around 9pm Friday night, and I'd rather try to find camp in the daylight.


----------



## Marlin_444

Gerrik said:


> Pic wouldn't upload, but lets just say I could most likely take a squirrel out to about 35yds.
> 
> I'll most likely be rolling in Saturday morning early. Won't get off until around 9pm Friday night, and I'd rather try to find camp in the daylight.



No problem, we'll save you a spot to put the tent up! When we get our Bears we'll need help dragging out  

Be safe! 

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444

One More Day to go, all y'all Bear Bustas Get-R-Done this weekend!!!  

If you need help and in the Brass Town area text me at 205 937 4924 and I'll lend a hand...  

See you in the woods!!! 

Ron aka Cooter aka Marlin_444


----------



## Marlin_444

Sittin in the 42ns St. Oyster Bar & Seafood Grill - Just finished a Double Woodford Reserve neat; have a India Pale ready to go and I am giddy as a school girl thinkin about my trip to the Mountain...  Oh man; I am STOKED!!!  Outlaw Bear Camp - - Here we come!!!  

***


----------



## Marlin_444

Blast from the past...  Of course Joe was scouting...  

***


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Blast from the past...  Of course Joe was scouting...
> 
> ***



That was the first year for me.  Learned a lot since then.


----------



## Marlin_444

pnome said:


> That was the first year for me.  Learned a lot since then.



Now you are a Senior Member!!! 

Just heard from Gobbleinwoods, he'll be with us...


----------



## Marlin_444

Bring some wood, I had travel this week so the truck is Bare Minimum... WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call - 

Gobbleinwoods
Gerrick
Pnome
Marlin_444

Almost enough folks to drag out my 480 Lb Boar - - Hah!!! 

Y'all let me know if you'll be with us!!!  

I've reached out to Dana he may join us Fri Night!!! 

See y'all soon!!! 

Ron


----------



## Gerrik

I'm bringing a cart in case we need it. I'll try to grab some wood on my way up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I threw some wood in the pu and bought some poke chops and tater salad for Sat night


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep, bring some wood and Charcoal (matchlight)... 

Gerrick, you'll be in on Sat AM right? 

Talked with Dana he may come by Fri night...

Y'all be safe, see yah soon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Yep, bring some wood and Charcoal (matchlight)...
> 
> Gerrick, you'll be in on Sat AM right?
> 
> Talked with Dana he may come by Fri night...
> 
> Y'all be safe, see yah soon!



No No:

I am old school.


----------



## Marlin_444

That's what we love about you Robert!


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed that way folks!!!


----------



## Gerrik

Yeah, plan on leaving the house around 5:30. Should be around before 9am.


----------



## Marlin_444

Eta 2 pm


----------



## Gerrik

Work just happened. I'm on call this weekend now. 'Bad word-bad word-bad word'..... Oh well, at least it's all OT. I'll just hit some private land Tuesday & pop a doe. You guys kill a big one, and I'll most likely join you for ML opener. I'll just bring the Xbow.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dana and Miss Patty stopped in and had dinner with us;  so tonight it's Joe, Robert and yours truely headed to bed, y'all get the BIGGUN tomorrow! 

Gerrick, we'll see yah on the flip side - It looks like we'll have standing room only around muzzle stuffer opener! 

Got a PM from 'String - - He's planning to be out BP opener; I look forward to hunting with you Brother!!!

Y'all shoot straight, tuck it in tight and be safe out there... 

Cooter

***
***

Whiskey River take my mind!!! 
***


----------



## Marlin_444

What day is it...  Wait for it...

***

Wait...

***

It's THWACK Day - - WHOOO HOOOHHH!!!

***

Clover Road...

***


----------



## Marlin_444

I should never take a 56 yard shot with only practing to 40 yards, right over the top but I killed the rock!!! 

It was big and black as it scampered off...

We're on them...


----------



## arkie1

What did you expect from a rusty broad head? Yep it hit rock and bent should have bought the $100 ones they would have fared better. Just kidding tough luck man hope the next one is up a tree for ya!


----------



## Marlin_444

Rust...  That was GA Mountain Clay!!!  Show nuff stuff...

Me and $100 broad heads in the same sentence just aint right...  Hah..

Back at it...  

Whooooooop...


----------



## RPM

Hope you can get another shot in the AM!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Saw what I believe to be a hog (Dark Brown - Not a Grizz) this evening...  

Robert saw a turkey this AM... 

One more run in the AM!!! 

Night All!!!

Cooter


----------



## olhippie

I hope you guys stick a good one in the morning!


----------



## arkie1

Hope you stick him today. Good luck


----------



## Marlin_444

Went to a hiddie hole and someone was there, popped over for some Booger Holler Java, on to plan B!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Impressive Bear on RV Camp Property right on the left as you turn off 180 towards Helen - - Having an Apple Feast!!!

No possible Bow Shot; he ambled up the hill just after I got this Phone Pic

***


----------



## Marlin_444

Well, it was a good trip; great weather and I sae two bear - Got a shot on one but flew over and I saw what I believe to have been a Hog - If you have a chance to get out - - Take it; Good to see everyone and I look forward to seeing y'all for Black Powder Opener Fod willing - - 

Y'all be safe out there! 

Cooter


----------



## Gerrik

*hate i missed it*

But, since i worked this weekend, went to the woods today. Its not a bear, but I'll take it.


----------



## pnome

Nice work!  Congrats!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

good going gerrik I need to drop a couple myself.

It was a good weekend in the mtns.  Squirrels, turks and lots of hog sign but no bear was harmed.   Also reconnected with two friends who I had not shared a campfire with in a couple years.


----------



## Marlin_444

Bet that Back Strap will be as good as the one Joe brought to camp that we grilled!  Congrats Gerrick! 

***


----------



## Marlin_444

No bears at the Beach at Hilton Head Island...


----------



## Marlin_444

BP's coming...  Let's get the Roll Call Going...

Weekend of the 12th, right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> BP's coming...  Let's get the Roll Call Going...
> 
> Weekend of the 12th, right?



12 th is correct


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, that settled -  -  -


----------



## pnome

I will be there.


----------



## bowstring

*bp roll call*

 Sky And I will be There.10 or 11. For 10 days


----------



## ranger374

probally won't make the 12th, but maybe later into the week. and possibly modern gun opener.


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> No bears at the Beach at Hilton Head Island...



Hey, where's the fishing rod.  I can't stand to be that close to water without a rod close by.  I think I am beginning to get addicted to the salt water fishing anyways.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> Hey, where's the fishing rod.  I can't stand to be that close to water without a rod close by.  I think I am beginning to get addicted to the salt water fishing anyways.



Unfortunately, 5 - 10 minute breaks between meetings don allow for much fishing; guess I need to adjust my schedule(s) to allow for a 1/2 day charter...  Hmmm...


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call:

Sky
Bowstring
Pnome
Marlin_444

Checling in with olhippie, rpm and 7 mag hunter...


----------



## ranger374

Marlin_444 said:


> Unfortunately, 5 - 10 minute breaks between meetings don allow for much fishing; guess I need to adjust my schedule(s) to allow for a 1/2 day charter...  Hmmm...



Yep, need to get the priorities straight.  HA HA, I know how it is, if ya got too much work to do, you can't enjoy the time off for thinking about what you could be getting done.....

I ain't even went hunting yet since bow season opened.


----------



## Marlin_444

ranger374 said:


> Yep, need to get the priorities straight.  HA HA, I know how it is, if ya got too much work to do, you can't enjoy the time off for thinking about what you could be getting done.....
> 
> I ain't even went hunting yet since bow season opened.



Dang son, it cost me $295.00 to hunt twice in GA twice so far this year...  Momma thought I was thew???? Had to set her straight...  Hah - - Get out there Ol' Son! 

Hope to see you in the woods this year!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call Update: 

Olhippie
Sky
Bowstring
Pnome
Marlin_444

Bob (RPM) will be unable to be with us and I have not heard from 7MagHunter

Y'all be safe!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Call Update:
> 
> Olhippie
> Sky
> Bowstring
> Pnome
> Marlin_444
> 
> Bob (RPM) will be unable to be with us and I have not heard from 7MagHunter
> 
> Y'all be safe!



Not looking like I will make it.......family and work issues.

I will be looking for pics,,,,,


----------



## ranger374

saw where bowstring is planning on staying the week of BP.  anybody else planning on staying, or ya'll just hunting the weekends (BP & modern gun)?


----------



## Marlin_444

I will not be staying the week, not gonna make modern gun opener - Alas; duty calls so I'll be traveling - -


----------



## pnome

I'll be just on the weekends myself.


----------



## Marlin_444

10 days and counting!!!  

Tuning up the Smoke Pole this weekend... 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Grapevine Texas - Love and War in Texas...

***


----------



## pnome

Ask him to play Sweet Home Alabama!


----------



## Marlin_444

Didn't think of that...  More like "all my X's live in Texas"...  Hah!!!

9 days and countin !!


----------



## ranger374

If the guberment is still shut down, i bet the gate will be shut.


----------



## Marlin_444

May have to camp at an alternate spot...

***


----------



## Marlin_444

8 days and mark'n them off!!!

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

What's in your smoke pole ??

Dialed the 22" Barrel Traditions 50 Cal in 10 Ring at 100 yards ===>  
100 Grains T7 with a .245 Grain PowerPoint. 

Dialed the 29" Barrel CVA Magnum 50 Cal in 2" High of 10 Ring at 100 Yards ===>
150 Grains (3 Sticks) of Shockey's Gold under a .270 Grain Power Point Platinum...  

You been practicing???

7 days to go }}}===>>

Hot Dang !!


----------



## Marlin_444

Six (6) days to go... 

***


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Up

}}}====>>

Olhippie
Sky
Bowstring
Pnome
Marlin_444


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Y'all -  

So I went to Bankhead NF yesterday to and found the Gun Range CLOSED...

We need to discuss Plan B - Any thoughts?  Text me... 

296 may be under lock and key... 

***


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Y'all -
> 
> So I wet to Bankhead NF yesterday to and found the Gun Range CLOSED...
> 
> We need to discuss Plan B - Any thoughts?  Text me...
> 
> ***



Just try to get there before dusk and you'll have some time to check the your sights.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> Just try to get there before dusk and you'll have some time to check the your sights.



Think he sighted in the other day but is asking about alternative camping locations.


----------



## pnome

Oh.   D'oh. Powell valley creek campsite on 292the is my suggested


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pnome said:


> Oh.   D'oh. Powell valley creek campsite on 292the is my suggested



If 296 is locked so will 292.  D'oh.


----------



## olhippie

.....I'll be there with my TC Impact .50 . I'll be shooting a 290 gr. Barnes bullet over 90 grains  of Blackhorn 209...About 1800 fps ought to get the job done! My Ruger Alaskan 454 Casull in a chest holster rig is my insurance I don't get chewed on. If the gate is locked up I reckon some unknown vandal will have cut it down before we got there unawares. I reckon even an angry tin pot wannabe dictator can't post the national forest with legal no trespassing signs  before we get there. Anybody that drops out because the community organizer wants Americans to believe we can't walk in the woods if the govt shuts down, is part of the problem!


----------



## olhippie

I'll see you guys there !


----------



## Marlin_444

Okay. 

Taco takin a ride... 

He went to Hunt Camp with me this weekend!!! 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Five (5) days and marken them off... 

Headed to the Woodford Distillery in Lexington, KY this week... 

I ran out...

***


----------



## pnome

gobbleinwoods said:


> If 296 is locked so will 292.  D'oh.



I don't think there is a gate on 292 like there is on 296


----------



## Marlin_444

We shall see...


----------



## ranger374

pnome said:


> I don't think there is a gate on 292 like there is on 296



yeah, there is or was.  I have seen it closed after hunting season before.  dunno why.  like olhippie said, there are a lot of "vandals" up that way that may have opened it "before ya'll get there."  Ya'll have fun and post some pics


----------



## pnome

ranger374 said:


> yeah, there is or was.  I have seen it closed after hunting season before.  dunno why.  like olhippie said, there are a lot of "vandals" up that way that may have opened it "before ya'll get there."  Ya'll have fun and post some pics



Guess I never noticed it.


----------



## pnome

Well, this is good news:

http://www.npr.org/2013/10/03/228719015/national-parks-close-as-other-public-lands-stay-open



> Wisniewski points to the national forests outside the Grand Canyon and elsewhere that are largely open for recreation during the shutdown. Campgrounds and other developed facilities are closed, but hikers, backpackers, hunters, boaters and climbers are able to drive forest roads and get into the places they play.


----------



## Marlin_444

Weather check: 

FRI
Oct 11
76°F / 46°F 0%

SAT
Oct 12
76°F / 48°F 0%

SUN
Oct 13
73°F / 47°F 20%

WOO HOO


----------



## Marlin_444

Monday 10/14 is a Holiday... Hmmmmm...


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Monday 10/14 is a Holiday... Hmmmmm...



Columbus day?  Well, Columbus would have wanted you to hunt.


----------



## Marlin_444

At least get an evening hunt in on Sunday! 

Four (4) days and counting...

TIC'n and A-Tock'n...

Where's the Woodford, a variation on "Where's Waldo"...

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Headed to the Blue Grass State; birthplace of my Momma - Ella Mae Terry...  Will get no closer to Cumberland and Harlan County than Lexington...  Gonna make a run to the Woodford Distillery... I am the grandson of a Coal Mine'in Cherokee Indian... Look out Louisville here I come Ol'Son!!!

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

PM'd Y'all with a Ranger Report; see yah soon ---

Roll Up

}}}====>>

Olhippie
Sky
Bowstring
Pnome
Marlin_444


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Rolled up through Blairsville yesterday.  Every gate closed.  Did not check 292 to see if it had a gate.


----------



## Marlin_444

3 days...

It's HUMP DAY !!


----------



## Marlin_444

Revised Forecast:

FRI
Oct 11
75°F / 45°F 0%

SAT
Oct 12
76°F / 45°F 0%

SUN
Oct 13
77°F / 47°F 0%

WOOOOO HOOOOO !!


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> Revised Forecast:
> 
> FRI
> Oct 11
> 75°F / 45°F 0%
> 
> SAT
> Oct 12
> 76°F / 45°F 0%
> 
> SUN
> Oct 13
> 77°F / 47°F 0%
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOO !!




That weather should be conducive to successful black powder hunting.


----------



## Dana Young

Boys you should be in for a great hunt the white oaks are dropping and the bear are moving. check out the pic of hunters bear  he killed last sat on coopers creek "hunters second lifetime bear"


----------



## ripplerider

292 and 296 gates are both open as of yesterday evening. So is Gurley Creek rd (first rd on right into Towns co.) I'll try to get by there to see yall. I'm trying to get over a badly sprained ankle so I might hunt Franklin Co. Sat.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hot Dog!


----------



## Marlin_444

Two (2) days


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Still looking good for your hunt no gate at 296 and gate open at 292 this morning. Saw flock of turkeys on side of 180 just before road to Brasstown Bald. Dave


----------



## Marlin_444

Cool!


----------



## ripplerider

The rd. to the top of Brasstown Bald is closed, so no death marches this year unless you want to start at the bottom and go up... Those of you coming later in the week give me a call, I might have some days off towards the end of the week, maybe the ankle will be better by then.


----------



## ripplerider

Also the local paper reports 4 road-killed bears this week including a 400+ lber. Theyre definitely moving looking for vittles.


----------



## Marlin_444

I'm starting out early tomorrow (I know I always say that)...

Thinkin bout bring'n my portable; but gotta go by the lake house to get it...  POOH...  

Hope to be there 2'ish...  WOO HOO!!! 

See y'all at camp!!!


----------



## olhippie

*Eccited*

I'm excited. I'll be there whether the gates sre locked or not, I own that forest! I should arrive around mid day friday.


----------



## Marlin_444

I am headed out...  Couple stops...


----------



## Marlin_444

Stop #2


----------



## Marlin_444

Eta two


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Land Locked this weekend guys.....I need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have fun, be safe, and get that big bear Ian...We both have seen
him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know where he is !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Booger Holler...


----------



## Marlin_444

Three hearty souls at Bear Camp...

Ian,
Joe 
&
Ron

ROAR!!!

***


----------



## ranger374

Ok where are the pics or the hunting report


----------



## Marlin_444

Joe is 0 for two seen, we're on Brasstown this AM... Beautiful weekend in the woods on the mountain!


----------



## pnome

Well, I didn't take any pictures. 

But I saw two bears!  

I woke up Saturday morning at 1:30 AM.  Got out of my cot at 4 and made some espresso.  Ron and I enjoyed that while plotting out the day's strategy.  Beautiful starlight.  We left from there and I was in my spot by 6.  So I sat there in the dark for a little bit.  Beautiful sunrise and a bunch of squirrels later, I saw a bear climbing a tree about 100yrds away.   So, I very carefully made my way over there.  When I got to about 50yrds or so I got a real good look at him and he looked like a young bear.  He might have been exactly 75lbs.   So I backed on off and he never knew I was there.

Had some work to do at 1PM so I headed over to Pappy's Riverwalk Restaurant.  They have wi-fi, and pretty good fried trout.  Enjoyed my lunch and finished my work and headed back out.   Around 6:30 I had a much bigger bear come around me moving slowly downhill on my right.  He never presented a shot, though I got a pretty good look at him.  Just too much laurel between him and me to consider shooting.  

Ron and I found some fresh sign this morning but didn't see any.


----------



## Marlin_444

One more run sometime before season close... 

It was a beautiful weekend in the North Geogia Mountains... 

Enjoyed seeing Ian, Jack and Skylar as well!!!  

Y'all get out there and kill a bear!!!


----------



## ranger374

So who is gonna be there this weekend.  Tryi.g to decide if i wanna go up or just deer hunt here.


----------



## Marlin_444

I will not, Bow Opener here today; I can't hunt until Saturday as I am traveling ("Road Kill") this week in Dallas. 

It was good to see Jack and Skylar at camp this weekend, Jack brother; you keep on keep'n on! 

Ian; no more drinkin out of the creek! 

Joe, dude; I will be in Atlanta on business the week of 11/14 so Taco Mac and Side Bar is in order! 

Y'all get a BIGGUN; I'll be working on it myself from now until Feb. 1st; let's plan a trip prior to season end, if possible. 

God Bless!


----------



## Marlin_444

Who is at camp?


----------



## ranger374

Dunno.  I was gonna go but didn't hear back from anyone but you.  So huntin mookie down here at the house in the rain.  We need to try to go before season ends


----------



## gdrawdy

Marlin_444 said:


> PM'd Y'all with a Ranger Report; see yah soon ---
> 
> Roll Up
> 
> }}}====>>
> 
> Olhippie
> Sky
> Bowstring
> Pnome
> Marlin_444



Where do you get the ranger reports at?  In person or online?


----------



## Marlin_444

gdrawdy said:


> Where do you get the ranger reports at?  In person or online?



Sorry for the confusion, Howards handle is Ranger...


----------



## ranger374

This feller and his buddy were putting the stalk on a group of deer.  As they went from slow walk crouch mode to medium run(the deer still did not even know they were around), I put the crosshairs on this ones nose and squeezed one off with the 7 mag.  Stepped off at 196yds and hit perfect behind the shoulder.  dropped instantly, then got up about 15 sec later and ran about 10 yds to his dirt nap spot.  The deer ran to the edge of the field(8 does older ones and yearlings) and still had no idea what was going on.  One of them would not have made it.  Makes me wonder how many fall to coyote kills.  I don't think it woulda mattered fawn or adult, they would have taken which ever one they could.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good yote is a dead yote! 

Nice shootin brother... 

Did you take a Butterball Nanny?


----------



## ranger374

no, no deer taken yet.  i'll take a doe with the bow later on


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

So, we're all hitting our stride now that we're in the thick of deer season, right?! 

We're gonna have a "Last Run" at a Bear for the 2013 Season 11/30 - 12/1 which is the end of Bear Season. 

Y'all plan to be with us if you dare!  Prolly gonna be chilly ao dress warm...  

WOO HOO...


----------



## bowstring

*bear camp*

me and sky


----------



## Marlin_444

bowstring said:


> me and sky



Hey Jack - 

Good deal; I look forward to seeing you and Shy again this season! 

Joe is to check in, but I believe he will be with us as he was after me about getting to "296" for a season end run at a bear...  

I'll have the Custom 300 Win Mag in tow with me  

*** 
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Last night in DC - - From the top of the "Newseum"... 

***


----------



## pnome

Yes, I plan on being there.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Call (a bit early but...  Hey!) 

Sky
Bowstring
Pnome
Marlin_444

Here we go (in 30 Days    )


----------



## Marlin_444

In the woods all weekend...  

ROLL TIDE !! 

***
***


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Someone left a picnic table at camp.........

And they are waiting on Ron !!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

7Mag Hunter said:


> Someone left a picnic table at camp.........
> 
> And they are waiting on Ron !!!!!!!!



Yep


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey...  Let's kill a bear !!

*** 
***


----------



## pnome

Yes, let's.


----------



## Marlin_444

Three weeks left, 21 days to get a Bear !! 

Join us for the last two (2) days of the season...  

11/30 and 12/1 - - Pullin the mountain ridges around the start of the trail...  

WOO HOO, it'll be chilly for sure !!


----------



## Marlin_444

My first deer ever with a Bow (ok, it is a X Bow)... 

WOO HOO, earliest ever taken by me in Alabama... 

***


----------



## Marlin_444

Ranged the Ruger Mountain Gun yesterday, was not real happy with the groups it laid down...  Shot a whole box of 180 Grain PSP (Pointed Soft Points) - - Amazingly no Black & Blue shoulder from the .300 Win Mag...  Three shots from the Rem 700 and I am dancing on the 9 ring dead center at 100 yards    

Ready to kill a bear !!


----------



## Marlin_444

Ranged the Ruger Mountain Gun yesterday, was not real happy with the groups it laid down...  Shot a whole box of 180 Grain PSP (Pointed Soft Points) - - Amazingly no Black & Blue shoulder from the .300 Win Mag...  Three shots from the Rem 700 and I am dancing on the 9 ring dead center at 100 yards    

Ready to kill a bear !!


----------



## pnome

I'm ready to kill a bear, hog, buck or doe.


----------



## Marlin_444

17 more days by my count...  Better bring some warm drawers as it liable to be chilly !!


----------



## BoozerJeff

OK I need some information here.  I have never been you this bear camp but it looks like I might be able to make it this year for the season ender.  Is this open to me to come join you guys?  Where do I need to go and how can I contribute to the camp?  I have been hunting bears for 4 years and never had any luck.  I have a baby boy coming in February and really want to get a picture of my boy on a nice looking rug.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey Jeff - Come and join us; primitive camping at it's finest - - Tent Camping (BYO), running water by the jug (your own), Toilet flushed by shovel (you can borrow mine  )... 

We typically bring items to Grill (Wild Game or store bought) for Fri and Sat evening... Bring what you want for B'fst and Lunch, snacks if you need them - Bring your own drinking whatevers (adult beverages are ok by us)...  We camp on Forestry Service Road 296 - PM me for directions, as it's in the Brass Town Bald area...  I send my cell number...  Hope you can make it !! This is either my 6th or 7th year with one Bear taken by me...  I'll share that story when we are at camp !! See you in the woods !!


----------



## Marlin_444

17 days and counting...

TIC TOC Y'all !!


----------



## BoozerJeff

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Jeff - Come and join us; primitive camping at it's finest - - Tent Camping (BYO), running water by the jug (your own), Toilet flushed by shovel (you can borrow mine  )...
> 
> We typically bring items to Grill (Wild Game or store bought) for Fri and Sat evening... Bring what you want for B'fst and Lunch, snacks if you need them - Bring your own drinking whatevers (adult beverages are ok by us)...  We camp on Forestry Service Road 296 - PM me for directions, as it's in the Brass Town Bald area...  I send my cell number...  Hope you can make it !! This is either my 6th or 7th year with one Bear taken by me...  I'll share that story when we are at camp !! See you in the woods !!



I think I brought a camper down that forest service road before.  It has a cul-de-sac at the end.  A few trails off into the woods.  Good place to camp if it is the same spot.  I saw a huge bear on the mountain across from there last year.  Pushing 400#'s easy.  I'll see what I can do to get up there.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ok, c'mon !!


----------



## Marlin_444

16 days and counting...

Deer hunting 11/16 - 24 

16th & 17th - Bow Season Ender
18th - 22nd - Black Powder Season (5 day season)
11/23 & 24 - Modern Gun Opener

At the base of the Bankhead National Forest - Yellow Creek Hunting Club...

WOO HOO !!


----------



## Marlin_444

Marking off the days...

15 and counting !! 

Another opportunity at Yogi...


----------



## Marlin_444

13...


----------



## Marlin_444

Smoke Poles ready for Deer BP Season Opener in the AM !!

***
***


----------



## pnome

Go get em!  Good luck!


----------



## Marlin_444

Saw the small three point yesterday...  Club Rules - - 8 point or betterand 16" spread...  He'll breathe another day... 

Goin for the Tri-Fecta...  Bow, BP & Rifle this season...  

Picked up the meat from that X-bow doe last week

WOO HOO !! 

***


----------



## Marlin_444

11 more days...


----------



## Marlin_444

T-Minus 10 for Bear on the ground !!

Deer burgers this trip !!

WOO HOO !!


----------



## pnome

JWilson said:


> This is one of the reasons I didn't bear hunt much this year. The other was a 6lbs 15oz baby girl. Born on September 29.



  Nice buck and a beautiful daughter!


----------



## Marlin_444

Beautiful Girl, good thingshe takes after her Momma !! Hah...

Come hunt with us next weekend for the season end !!


----------



## Marlin_444

"Good Morning". 

***
***


----------



## Marlin_444

Sorry fellas; I am not going to be able to make the 11/30 & 12/1 hunt - - Momma's unhappy since I've been gone so much; let's just say I can't press my luck...  Dang it!!!


----------



## Joe L

JWilson said:


> This is one of the reasons I didn't bear hunt much this year. The other was a 6lbs 15oz baby girl. Born on September 29.



Congratz x2!!


----------



## pnome

So, can we get a roll call for who is going to make ut this next weekend?  I don't want to go if it's just gonna be me.


----------



## Marlin_444

Sorry guys, I am out


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Marlin_444 said:


> Sorry guys, I am out



You know this is a good luck charm for Auburn.  

And I will be in the area.  Wife wanted and bought a house by Unicoi State Park last week.


----------



## pnome

So, no response.  I'm going to go ahead and cancel then.  Gonna hunt my club.   Saw some fresh bear tracks today.


----------



## Marlin_444

Sorry y'all closest thing I could get Momma to agree to was camp in Bama - - Guess I'll have company when not in the woods...

Stay warm what ever you do !!


----------



## k_g_b

I walked up on a momma bear and cub on a logging road up there Saturday about 1. Took some pics but all I can make out is a black spot in the brush.


----------



## Marlin_444

Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzza; Happy Hannuka and or Festivus for the rest of us !!

***
***

WOO HOO !!


----------



## Marlin_444

I had not checked in for a bit; just wanted to see how everyone is dooing; I hunted hard last week and got a puny 7 point - - Heard from folks at the club that they atre running this week - - Jusyt my luck...  I'll nbe out there this weekend and I hope they save me one...  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Happy Happy and a Merry Christmas to all.

just what is that blurry pic?

Hunting hard trying to fill a freezer.   They are out guessing me lately.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hey All - 

Robert that was a "Blurry Christmas Party" pic - - 

Merry Christmas all you Bear Hunters !! 

Happy New Year too !! 

See Y'all in 2014 if not sooner or later !!


----------



## bowstring

Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year to all.
Looking forward to the upcoming year for turkey and bear.
Hope to see you all on the mountain.
Keep the powder dry.
Jack and Skylar


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all......

Gonna try my best to make Turkey weekend this year, and
some Bear hunts....


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy New Year !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

May your bears be legal and the drags be downhill in the New Year.


----------



## Marlin_444

My 2014 New Years Resolution: 

Kill a 250 to 400 Pound (Legal - Check) and have it roll down hill then pop up into the bed of my truck... (Down hill - Check)...

NOTE: I like your thinkin Robert   

Oh and - GO HUSKERS !!


----------



## pnome

Marlin_444 said:


> My 2014 New Years Resolution:
> 
> Kill a 250 to 400 Pound (Legal - Check) and have it roll down hill then pop up into the bed of my truck... (Down hill - Check)...
> 
> NOTE: I like your thinkin Robert
> 
> Oh and - GO HUSKERS !!



Mine is to get in shape to chase some turkeys around those hills.


----------



## Marlin_444

GOBBLE WOBBLE Joe !!


----------



## Marlin_444

2014 Seaaon begins!!


----------

